
Demon to prioritise gaming broadband traffic - da5e
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/360496/demon-to-prioritise-gaming-broadband-traffic
======
zbanks
Great. Yet another instance of anti-Net Neutrality.

Thoughtful question for the day: would an ISP that prioritized P2P traffic be
considered amazing, or evil?

~~~
semanticist
I think this is more an example of why legislated 'net neutrality' would be a
terrible idea.

If I was a big online gamer, I'd love to ensure that I had a low-latency
connection for the things that matter to me. Similarly, if I was a business
doing a lot of videoconferencing, I'd happily pay extra to ensure the data
that's important to me.

Why shouldn't an ISP be able to sell a product that prioritises what's
important to their customers over stuff that isn't?

Legislated net neutrality really annoys me. Traffic shaping is essential for
things like VoIP to be usable. The emotive argument about big ISPs charging
small websites out of the market is purely theoretical, while the need for
traffic shaping and other prioritisation is real and present today.

